# Canberra family find 19 venomous Eastern Brown hatchlings in their home



## cagey (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-19/19-eastern-brown-snakes-removed-from-canberra-home/12161714


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 20, 2020)

Deadly,,,, But how cute ?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 20, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Deadly,,,, But how cute ?


Eastern Brown babies are gorgeous! I love the stripes!


----------

